# Biofeedback



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Body feedbackControlling your brainwaves to manage certain health conditions? This might sound like science fiction, but itâ€™s not. This is the reality of biofeedback, which introduces a very different concept of healing.http://thestar.com.my/health/story.asp?fil...8180&sec=health


----------

